# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  ¿Qué son las "firmas" de usuario y cómo se editan?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Las 'firmas' de usuario contienen información que deseas incluir en la parte inferior de todos tus mensajes. Esto puede incluir fotos, vínculos a tu sitio, citas, etc. 
Para editar tu firma de usuario, ingresa a la opción *"Configuración"*, que se encuentra entre las opciones que aparecen de la esquina superior derecha de la página. Una vez allí, busca la opción 'Editar firma' que se encuentra dentro del recuadro de *"Mis ajustes"* en el lado izquierdo de la pantalla, en las opciones de *"Mi Perfil"*.  firma.jpgTemas similares: Programa "Usuario Verificado" Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-"

----------

